# What color is my dog?



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He is a very dark blue with a reddish gold under coat, but he looks black in the shade. I've heard people call him midnight blue, blue seal, and chocolate bluie. I always thought his color was called seal but I'm no expert. Here's a few pics so you guys can see.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

In the sun he looks chocolate.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah he looks brown to me but again he looks black and blue at times you have a mother of pearl dog. lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think he's chocolate although he does look chocolate in the sun. He had a chocolate brother and a chocolate sister, two blue brothers, a few black ones, and one other that was his color. His dad was blue and his mom was black.

Here's a pic of his litter at the breeders house. The one to the left ended up being a good chocolate color.









Here's some half way in the shade


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Thats the dog of a different color.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I still can't figure out what color to call him.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Seal?
maybe


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i would say he is that color and point to him!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> i would say he is that color and point to him!


lol i agree


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL I'm just gunna have to point I still don't know what to call it. I saw a color chart for dogs and still couldn't figure it out.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Mother of pearl!!!! hahahahahaha that's the best one so far!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Mother of pearl!!!! hahahahahaha that's the best one so far!


I liked that one too lol:woof:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think he is seal. Zenith is a tri color and she has seal points instead of tan and they look black in the shade and a really dark chocolate brown color in the sun. The rest of her is black though. Lemme see if I can find a description.

Seal
A stunning color of mixed chocolate and black hues blended into one coat. Certain lighting will give a livery or chocolate hue while from an other angle the dog appears black. Nose is usually black but can be dark brown. Eyes are usually light to dark chestnut brown.


----------

